# Parts and Pricing 1997 encore 48B450Z



## frogracer (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone know were I can get parts and pricing for a 1997 encore model 48B450Z.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id never herd of that - what brand ( MTD, JD, ect) is it?


----------



## frogracer (Dec 11, 2012)

encore RTZ 48"


----------



## frogracer (Dec 11, 2012)

*parts*

It's an encore brand. 1997 model 48B450Z with 18hp B&S engine


----------

